# Bubble Counter filling with water?



## Harvoification (10 Jan 2017)

Hey everyone,

A couple of days ago I purchased an 'Aqua One Nano CO2 Set' for my 125 litre tank and I'm having some problems with it. It came with a 95g disposable co2 canister, mini regulator, co2 tubing, and an all-in-one check valve/bubble counter/diffuser. I'm finding that every day when I'm turning on the gas, the bubble counter has filled to the brim with water overnight as well as some of the tubing. I have to turn on the gas really high to push the water out, we're talking a good 5 bubbles, and this rate doesn't slow down for a good 30-45 seconds despite me turning the gas down. Not only is this wasting precious co2 of which I have very little, but I worry it will gas my fish! 

Doesn't anyone know what the problem is here? From my understand the check valve inside the 3 in 1 diffuser should stop this from happening? 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Crusader58 (10 Jan 2017)

The check valve inside the bubble counter prevents water getting to the regulator - you'll need to fit a check valve inline on the tubing to prevent syphoning (position it as close to the water as possible - high up the tubing).


----------



## Harvoification (10 Jan 2017)

Thanks. Is a normal plastic one okay? Or will it leak co2? Also, any idea how long a 95g cylinder lasts in a  125 litre?


----------



## Crusader58 (10 Jan 2017)

If by normal you mean those used for airlines - then NO - has to be specifically for co2.
I find the plastic ones tend to go brittle , also the valve tends to be tighter - requiring more pressure than the metal counterparts. Can't advise how long your 95g will last as I have no experience with them.


----------



## Harvoification (10 Jan 2017)

Thank you. I've just ordered a metal co2 check valve. Until it arrives, would keeping the cylinder above the water level help?


----------



## Planted Bows (11 Jan 2017)

Those 95g canisters are a waste of money. I had one on a 100litre tank and it lasted 3 weeks. My advice is to buy a fire extinguisher and a regulator with solenoid. Its an expense at first but had my 2kg FE running for 3 months and it's still nearly full.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

